# Can water supply pipes be PVC?? i need general help...



## hallbum (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm trying to install a bathroom in my basement and i've just about finished my waste/vent system. The ease of using pvc made the whole thing a lot easier than i thought it would be.

Now i'm turning my attention to the supply water lines and i'm eyeing up the rigid pipe in my basement, trying to think of ways to make it easier.

So first off, the obvious question to a plumbing newbie like me is can you run pvc pipe for your water SUPPLY? can you transition from hard pipe to pvc and go all the way to the point of outlet (i.e faucet, showerhead)?

and if not, how hard is it to run copper and what should i be wary of?

guys, don't be afraid to treat me like an idiot, just assume i know nothing, i'll appreciate all the advice i can get.

thanks


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

By hard pipe you mean copper? If so solder on a threaded fitting and get another in PVC (or CPVC...we'll talk about that in a minute), thread it in and glue on from there. I would use a female copper and male PVC but that's just personal preference because I've seen more split PVC female fittings than males.

NOW, CPVC vs. PVC

PVC can ONLY be used for the cold side of the feed. Get the glue/cleaner made for PVC.
CPVC can be used on hot or cold lines, and again get the glue made for CPVC, not the "multi-purpose"


It's not hard to solder copper either, if you would prefer to do that, find one of the thousands of instructional articles online (probably one on here) and practice on some old pipe....er wait...not OLD pipe, old pipe can be out of round, dirty, etc, and make it seem harder than it is. But don't make your first joint on anything that has to be watertight either After a few 90's and a few couplers, you'll get the hang of it. THEN start your real lines, it'll be worth scrapping a few feet of pipe and a few fittings to be more confident about your joints.


----------



## romeguy1 (Dec 5, 2005)

I like that idea of building "soldering confidence" by using some old pieces of pipe.  I have to ask, tho- how the heck does anyone solder in all those tight places under bathtubs, sinks, and in between wall-joists without setting the whole darn place on fire?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You can buy shields anywhere and you still want to be aware of where the torch is pointed. 
I like MAPP gas and a trigger type head, point and shoot. You also get a better heat concentration.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You can buy shields made for the purpose or do like I do for soldering next to wood. I use everything from license plates, to pie tins, to just an old wet towel as a shield.
Whatever it takes to keep from setting the house on fire. LOL
Mike


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.flowguardgold.com/featuresBenefits/pipevscopper.asp
If you like the old way here is a place to take a look at what you have to go threw with copper pipe.
http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/plumbing/plum_3.htm

http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/plumbing/plum_2.htm
http://www.genovaproducts.com/plumbing.htm
Over 18 years ago I had to replace a section of copper pipe that was leaking and there was no way to solder it so I bought a plastic compression fitting to connect the two pieces and it work great. One year later we decided to redo all the bath room and kitchen so I decide to go with cpvc piping and it took me half the time to do and the cost was a lot lower then copper pipe. Yes there is some copper in my home the section coming out of the ground (water main) galvanized out of my hot water tank and in from outdoor water taps. In the 18 some years we have not had any trouble with leaks or pipes cracking.
. There are hundreds of articles on the net about the good points and bad on any system you pick it comes down to what you feel is best for you. As to how easy it is to do copper pipe sweat fitting well it did not work so well for me just about every spot I did leaked. I don’t think it is something one picks up over night it comes with time and good hands on teacher but I did not want to wait months for water.
Like I said it’s choice and in my case back then it was money that I lost doing copper that taught me. I am adding up now and I still well go with cpvc piping. To me it is easier to add new hardware any time I want and I don’t have to worry about burning myself or my home to the ground. 

 2pyrs


----------

